# Is this a good stock tank?



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I was starting a 75 gallon tank and getting ready to add my water the other day, but the tank cracked. Now that this has happened I have taken it upon myself to get a little larger. I wanted to know if the following fish would do alright in a 120 gallon reef tank, with 180 pounds LR.

-1 Blue hippo tang
-1 Yellow tang
-2 percula(spelling?) clowns
-6 blue chromis
-1 yellow tail damsel.
I would only have one damsel, but if I didnt have the yellow tail damsel, id get the black and white striped one, cant remember name.

This will be a reef tank, 4'x2'x2'.

These fish will be added slowly after the cycle , and not in the ordor listed above. If you have stuff to eliminate, can you make a suggestion for what would be good?
Thank you. Lou.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NO tangs in a 4' tank... 6' minimum, and even then they can be cramped. other fish are good but only after months of cycling, and slowly, one or two med sized fish, or all the chromis then the clowns at one time... SW isnt something you can rush so get your tank setup, full of sand, water, and rock with a good skimmer running... after your first few algae blooms, when your water params are stable, you can begin thinking about more fish... Maybe some angels if its a FOWLR tank?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> NO tangs in a 4' tank... 6' minimum, and even then they can be cramped. other fish are good but only after months of cycling, and slowly, one or two med sized fish, or all the chromis then the clowns at one time... SW isnt something you can rush so get your tank setup, full of sand, water, and rock with a good skimmer running... after your first few algae blooms, when your water params are stable, you can begin thinking about more fish... Maybe some angels if its a FOWLR tank?


ya dude dont rush it but Blue hippo tangs are the f in sickest fish you can get i would get like ten if i had a big tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> NO tangs in a 4' tank... 6' minimum, and even then they can be cramped. other fish are good but only after months of cycling, and slowly, one or two med sized fish, or all the chromis then the clowns at one time... SW isnt something you can rush so get your tank setup, full of sand, water, and rock with a good skimmer running... after your first few algae blooms, when your water params are stable, you can begin thinking about more fish... Maybe some angels if its a FOWLR tank?


ya dude dont rush it but Blue hippo tangs are the f in sickest fish you can get i would get like ten if i had a big tank
[/quote]

Gem tangs, and black tangs are way better than Hippos, just check google images!... hippo tangs, and clown fish are "cool" because of Finding Nemo, and they are EVERYWHERE now.

$3,499 for a gem

around 700-1000$ for a black

Now those are 2 fish i would actually have 10 of if i could afford it...


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> NO tangs in a 4' tank... 6' minimum, and even then they can be cramped. other fish are good but only after months of cycling, and slowly, one or two med sized fish, or all the chromis then the clowns at one time... SW isnt something you can rush so get your tank setup, full of sand, water, and rock with a good skimmer running... after your first few algae blooms, when your water params are stable, you can begin thinking about more fish... Maybe some angels if its a FOWLR tank?


ya dude dont rush it but Blue hippo tangs are the f in sickest fish you can get i would get like ten if i had a big tank
[/quote]

Gem tangs, and black tangs are way better than Hippos, just check google images!... hippo tangs, and clown fish are "cool" because of Finding Nemo, and they are EVERYWHERE now.

$3,499 for a gem

around 700-1000$ for a black

Now those are 2 fish i would actually have 10 of if i could afford it...
[/quote]

yup your right hippo tangs are super played out but the blue color is sick im going to google the gem tangs now


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shoals are definately one of the nicest popular larger tangs. but yeah no tang in a 4 foot tank. its just not right.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

A so how long does it take for base rock to turn to live rock and turn all purple and red. i got some live rock sitting on some base rock now


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

getin dachopuh said:


> A so how long does it take for base rock to turn to live rock and turn all purple and red. i got some live rock sitting on some base rock now


 6 - 12 months and you wont be able to tell the difference


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> A so how long does it take for base rock to turn to live rock and turn all purple and red. i got some live rock sitting on some base rock now


 6 - 12 months and you wont be able to tell the difference
[/quote]

o for real cool did you see my pics?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

blue tangs own!!!. 1000-3000 for the gem and black ppppffffttt







....id get a super ass large rhom 14-18" before id pay that much for such dinky fish

but your right finding nemo made the blue tang and clownfish too commericialized...all i hear people call them in pet stores is dori and nemo fishs lol....duh look at the name tag of the fish


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

The only reason I avoid getting a 6ft tank is cause of lack of space. But there is one way I can rearange everything around to make it fit in the room its going in. If I got a 6ft tank, would I be able to keep a couple of tangs? What would be a good stock tank for a 135 reef. If the tank only enables me to keep like 1 tang then Im gonna get the four foot tank, its just not worth it for one tang (space wise). Let me know. Thanks.


----------

